# modle 80



## 995 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all I'm new here and new to Taurus handguns I just saw a modle 80 in 38sp and was looking for some infomation on it it was listed for $185.00. From what I was told by Taurus it's at least 25 to 30 years old .Any info will be a great help .


----------

